# WELSH SECTION A,B,C,D



## aimeejay (21 August 2009)

I am being completely stupid, but will some one tell me the difference between a welsh section a, welsh section b, welsh section c and a welsh section d.


----------



## Gooby (21 August 2009)

size? Im sure a more educated horse person will be able to help lol


----------



## HumBugsey (21 August 2009)

All you need to know can be found here
http://www.wpcs.uk.com/society/index.html


----------



## miss_c (21 August 2009)

Welsh A = Welsh pony
Welsh B = Welsh mountain pony
Welsh C = Welsh pony of cob type, max height 13.2hh
Welsh D = Welsh Cob, over 13.2hh, currently no max height.

Afraid I don't know the height specs for A's and B's!

ETA = Breed soc says A's and B's are other way round!  I'd go with the breed soc!!!


----------



## Paint it Lucky (21 August 2009)

Have a look here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Welsh_Pony


----------



## aimeejay (21 August 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (21 August 2009)

welsh A dont grow any bigger then 12.3hh, welsh B shouldnt grow any bigger than 13.3.

im not sure about a welsh C but is that when a B and a D breed together??????? 
	
	
		
		
	


	













And a section d is bigger

not 100% very interesting question.


----------



## HumBugsey (21 August 2009)

It may say D's have no upper height limit but to me anything over 15.2 isn't a D. They loose all type (generally) after that height and look like (albeit, classy) hunters.


----------



## blackcob (21 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It may say D's have no upper height limit but to me anything over 15.2 isn't a D. They loose all type (generally) after that height and look like (albeit, classy) hunters. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree, the defining feature of the Welsh D for me is the pony head and beyond a certain height they turn too horsey and grown up looking.


----------



## Donkeymad (21 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
welsh A dont grow any bigger then 12.3hh, 

[/ QUOTE ]

Welsh A = Welsh Mountian Pony = limit is 12hh


----------



## Tiarella (21 August 2009)

Welsh A = Welsh Mountain pony max 12hh







Welsh B = Welsh pony, max I *think* is 13.2hh although some people say smaller






Welsh C = Smaller version of a welsh D, max height is 13.2hh.






Welsh D = aka welsh cob. There is no upper limit but most are no taller than 15.2hh. Danaway stud have a stallion that is 16hh though






Hope that helps


----------



## Youngstocktrain (26 April 2019)

Has this changed with the haieght expectations?


----------



## conniegirl (26 April 2019)

Youngstocktrain said:



			Has this changed with the haieght expectations?
		
Click to expand...

height expectations have been that way for many many years.


----------

